# Strut mount bushings and Bearings



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey guys, I searched around on this site and others and obviously found that the best things to replace first are the Radius Rod bushings and the front strut mount bushings/bearing.

But my question is, is it pointless to replace the front strut mount bushings and bearings with Whitelines/lovells (which ever on is cheaper) if I am not replacing the struts/springs? I mean I am planning on putting BC coil overs in the car when I have the funds, But I didn't know if it was a waste of time to replace these bushings without replacing the stock struts as well? Will I need an alignment if I do replace these mounts? Thanks


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Replace at the same time.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

Steamwalker said:


> Replace at the same time.


Thanks for replying, mind explaining your train of thought?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

You have to disassemble the strut assembly to replace the springs or the strut mounts so you might as well do them at the same time.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

And yes, you should get an alignment after replacing the mounts, springs or struts as it will effect your alignment settings so you might as well do all at once.


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

Steamwalker said:


> You have to disassemble the strut assembly to replace the springs or the strut mounts so you might as well do them at the same time.


Oh so I actually have to get spring compressors and take the spring off the strut in order to replace those mounts and bearing? 

I thought they might just be mounts on the body that the strut slid into or something. If I have to take the springs off and everything then yea your right it's not worth it, thanks for the insight. 

One more question for you if you don't mind, I really appreciate the help. But in order to put in the crossmember bushings do you have to drop like the whole assembly? I remember reading an article in GMHTP where they modded an 04 goat and they put drag bags in and some massive bushings back there to eliminate wheel hop. I think they were the crossmember bushings, but they had to drop like the entire unibody/suspension to put them in. Or were those some kind of body bushing or frame or something?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

You do need spring compressors to replace the mounts. The mount sits atop the upper spring perch so you have to remove the nut that holds the mount as it secures the entire strut assembly together.

If I recall correctly, you can replace the crossmember (ie subframe) bushings one side at a time so you don't have to drop the whole thing.


----------

